# Proofing



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

so I know some trainers are addicted to leashes, or collars etc

Is there anyone else who enjoys collecting 'props' for their dog training at places like a Costume Center?

I just love picking things out at http://www.costumesupercenter.com/ that I can use to help proof my dogs - weird hats, wigs, costumes, ears, cane or wands etc and sometimes even bring them to my training classes others get to share in weird things (aka - proofing or generalization). I also like motion activated toys.

I train by myself a lot - can you tell :


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> so I know some trainers are addicted to leashes, or collars etc


 :wave:

As for proofing, I tend to use stuff I already have. Put a stake in the ground and throw a poncho over it, hang an ice chest off a jump, stick a tote bag on top of the judges head.

If I pay money for proofing stuff, how will I afford new collars? :uhoh:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh Jodie - you most likely have nothing on one of the trainers I used to go to (she's an active competitor AND a snow bird now so that limits our getting together)

Anyway in her CT home, she has a 2 car garage with part of her leash collection on the side and back walls, and collars & such in her training barn  She truly loves leashes and collars LOL More collars & leashes in her dog van and house.


----------

